# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  Tala de encinas sumergidas en el Alqueva extremeño

## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os voy a subir un recorte de prensa que aparece hoy en el periódico HOY de Badajoz sobre la tala de encinas sumergidas para facilitar la navegación en Alqueva en la zona extremeña.  Este es el enlace:

http://www.hoy.es/v/20120212/regiona...-20120212.html

Y ahora os copio el artículo:

La tala de encinas sumergidas en el Alqueva extremeño empieza este mes

Unas 4.000 están bajo las aguas pero la escasa inversión hace que solo se contemple arrancar las más próximas a los tres embarcaderos 

12.02.12 - 00:21 -
CELESTINO J. VINAGRE | MÉRIDA. 

"A finales de este mes o a más tardar a principios de marzo, la presencia de buzos en el Alqueva extremeño será una estampa habitual. Pero no serán buzos al uso sino que irán pertrechados con motosierras hidráulicas. Su tarea no tiene nada que ver con labores de rescate sino con tareas de deforestación imprescindibles para que el proyecto turístico de navegar por la orilla extremeña de la gigantesca presa pueda ser una realidad. 

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG) ha adjudicado a una empresa placentina, Extremadura Verde, la tarea de talar las encinas que están bajo las aguas en los términos municipales de Olivenza (su pedanía de Villarreal), Villanueva del Fresno y Cheles. Los trabajos durarán entre mes y medio y tres meses.

Unos 3.500 kilómetros cuadrados de territorio extremeño forman parte del mayor embalse de Europa y en esa relevante porción de terreno se estima que hay sumergidas unas 4.000 encinas. Sin embargo, el proyecto que auspicia la CHG es modesto en un principio. Muy modesto. Con los 52.771,67 euros de fondos Feder que recibirá Extremadura Verde se van a poder talar pocos árboles, posiblemente menos de una décima parte de esas encinas. «Es un proyecto digamos piloto que si funciona, y en función de la disponibilidad económica, tendrá continuidad», indica José Martínez, director técnico de la CHG.

El proyecto de deforestación en zonas navegables del embalse de Alqueva busca evitar que los barcos que entren y salgan de los tres embarcaderos extremeños (en las localidades antes citadas) tengan impactos con los árboles engullidos por un pantano que tiene una capacidad de 4.150 hectómetros cúbicos, 83 kilómetros de longitud, 1.160 kilómetros de perímetro y una superficie máxima de inundación de 250 kilómetros cuadrados.
Proceso

Antes del cierre de compuertas, en 2002, y durante 2003 se arrancaron cientos de árboles para evitar que se pudran con el agua. Sucedió sobre todo en la orilla portuguesa, pero la inmensa mayoría de los del lado extremeño quedaron en pie por dos motivos: por la presión de grupos ecologistas y porque estaban en terrenos que se pensaba iban a tardar en anegarse.

«Lo ideal hubiera sido la tala antes de que se inundase la presa. Es lo que hemos hecho por ejemplo en la presa de Villalba de los Barros (que no estará operativa al menos hasta 2013) y en las del Búrdalo y Alcollarín. Pero no se hizo y ahora hay que hacerlo, aunque con el dinero del que disponemos», dice el responsable del organismo hídrico.

Lo que se va a hacer es retirar los árboles, en su inmensa mayoría encinas que quedaron sumergidas tras el llenado del embalse, en tres pasillos habilitados para la navegación, con una anchura de 100 metros. Debido a lo limitado del presupuesto, Martínez aclara que se cortarán los más voluminosos y próximos al entorno de los tres embarcaderos. Fundamentalmente se va a realizar una tala subacuática.

El proceso incluye, en primer lugar, hacer un estudio en GPS del lugar, desde la superficie y con una sonda. Una vez sumergidos los buzos, balizarán las unidades a talar y se colocarán redes de contención alrededor de cada área de tala. La eliminación posterior de los residuos vegetales será mediante trituración o quema en las orillas. Sólo se eliminarán los pies muertos de encina y matorral.

Gilou Pastor, jefe de producción de Extremadura Verde, avanza que intervendrán tres o cuatro buzos y que en total serán una decena las personas que trabajarán en este proyecto «muy técnico y que requiere bastante cualificación en la labor principal, la de la localización y tala de árboles».

El plan de deforestación establece excepciones. Por ejemplo, en la zona de Villanueva del Fresno los árboles que alberguen nidos no podrán ser eliminados, así como los localizados en las islas y en un radio de 30 metros alrededor de ellas para asegurar zonas de refugio para la fauna y evitar molestias derivadas de la navegación. En un principio, también se incluía la tala en la zona de Alconchel, donde se pensaba instalar un cuarto embarcadero, pero se desechó.

Esta tala es un paso imprescindible para la navegación por la orilla española. Ya está concluida la señalización con 285 boyas de los pasillos navegables que unirán los embarcaderos extremeños. Se han invertido 240.000 euros. Queda pendiente la conclusión de la carta de navegación, que indica las profundidades del agua, alturas del terreno, naturaleza del fondo o detalles de la costa."





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Curiosa la noticia y curioso el trabajo acuático... Motosierras hidráulicas... nunca lo había oido!!
Debe ser digno de ver esas podas...jejeje
Gracias por la noticia Los terrines.

----------


## tescelma

La verdad es que esos trabajos deberían haberse realizado antes del llenado del embalse, pero casi nunca se hace.

----------


## perdiguera

> La verdad es que esos trabajos deberían haberse realizado antes del llenado del embalse, pero casi nunca se hace.


 Me parece que en la noticia lo pone: fueron algunos grupos que protestaron.
Habría que cobrarles la diferencia de precio.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Normalmente el desmonte se realiza antes para salvaguardia de la calidad del agua, toda esa materia vegetal se pudre produciendo eutrofización del embalse más los problemas que incluye este articulo.
Las cosas de este país, la noticia parece surrealista.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Si cortar las encinas beneficia, que eso es lo que pienso, estoy de acuerdo, a demás, no estarán muertas de estar cubiertas por el agua?

Un saludo

----------

